# Lost my fishing buddy yesterday



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I lost my fishing buddy of 11 years yesterday while we were fishing offshore. David Moffett left us yesterday while doing what he loved best. Me and David started fishing together 11 years ago when I bought my first offshore boat. We competed in the SKA since 2001 and we fished together every time we could. We were fishing yesterday about 40 miles offshore after we just caught a 6 man limit of nice snapper and we stopped at A-19 to try and catch some blue runners for kingfish and Amberjack. I noticed David sat down in a bean bag which was unusual for him because he always had a rod in his hand. I asked David was he OK and he said he didnt feel very good. He started he just thought it was a gas pain and he would be alright. A couple of minutes later he got a Coke from the ice chest in order to try to belch and relieve that gas pain he thought he had. About a minute later I asked him again if he was feeling better and he said he felt a little better and he was just going to sat down a few more minutes. Shortly after a heard him gasping for air. I immediately told the crew to help and we checked for a pulse. We did not find a pulse so we immediately started CPR and I radioed for the Coast Guard. A nearby boat named Hollywood came to assist us. 2 guy from this boat came aboared and helped us with CPR. I contacted the workers on the rig to send down a basket so we could get him on the rig so the helo could pick him up there and thinking that there could be some oxygen of other life saving supplies up there. We got him on the rig and the coast guard was contacted. We stayed waiting for the helo to come so we could see where they were taking him so we could contact his family to advise them of his wearabouts. The other boat advised us that they would call us and tell us where they were taking him on the radio so we started to make out way back inshore so I could contact his family. We later got the news that David has passed away. He will be missed by me and Kelly. We spent numerours hours down in Sargent and fishing offshore. David leaves behind a wife and two daughters and alot of friends. He was 46 years old.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I am so very sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you and everyone who loved him. God Bless, Guy


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

my condolences to you on the loss of your friend.


----------



## seacat (Feb 6, 2005)

blessings on his family and on you.......what a tough deal.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear friend. Thoughts and prayers to all of his friends and family.


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear the loss of your freind. Prayers for you and his family.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Man Mark!......that's horrible and I'm sooo sorry for you loss! I'll pray for both your family and his! If you need to talk give me a call bro!

Brice


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

What a tragedy and still a young man too..but he was doing what he loved to do and with his best friend....my prayers and thoughts to you and his family.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. Our prayers are with his family and please let us know how we might help his family.

David


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

My prayers to his family. Gotta say, I'd like to go the same way.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss, our prayers are going up for you and his family.

Bob


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Again, what a tragedy- I can't believe having to deal with something like that. Sounds like you guys really jumped into action, and did everything you possibly could to help him out. That's very impressive how you all reacted under what was extreme pressure.

I'm a pilot, and a lot of times people use the phrase "he's a good pilot," because he made a good landing. A good pilot is actually one who reacts immediately,strongly, and positively under pressure, and tries to make the best of a bad situation. Sounds like you guys are "good pilots."

THE "HOPE I COULD BE AS LEVEL HEADED IN THAT SITUATION" JAMMER


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow. Prayers sent.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

prayers to his family and yours


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Please accept our condolences on the loss of your dear friend Mark. Sometimes CPR and everything else we know is of little help. Perhaps the Good Lord needs a good first mate of His own.
Jerry & Neveen


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I sorry to hear of your buddy's premature passing and condolences to you and his family.

He passed while doing something he loved to do. I think we would all be very fortunate if we could have someone say the same about us one day.

SwampRat


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Very sad story....wish to send my condolences to you and his family.


----------



## Kalamity (Sep 3, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your Friends passing, you did the right thing. Thoughts and Prayers to the Family and Friends.

Kal


----------



## nautic2200 (Jan 28, 2006)

Prayers to his family and yours. Condolences also.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Prayers up.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is awful Mark. Prayers to David's family and all of his friends.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

he probly wouldnt of wanted it any other way. also sounds like yall did an awesome job of trying to take care of him. sometimes those mi's can be minor and you dont even feel it, and sometimes they mi is a massive blockage that stops you in the path immediately. sorry once again for your friend and fellow fishing brother.

tim


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

What a way to go.... Really sorry to hear about your friend, at least he went doing something he loved. Prayers out for you and his family.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Mark,

Very sorry for the loss of your fishing buddy and friend Mark. Prayers on the way for all.

You guys did an outstanding job!


Doug


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Again, what a tragedy- I can't believe having to deal with something like that. Sounds like you guys really jumped into action, and did everything you possibly could to help him out. That's very impressive how you all reacted under what was extreme pressure.
> 
> I'm a pilot, and a lot of times people use the phrase "he's a good pilot," because he made a good landing. A good pilot is actually one who reacts immediately,strongly, and positively under pressure, and tries to make the best of a bad situation. Sounds like you guys are "good pilots."
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. I might have panicked and lost my senses if it were one of my friends or family.

Deeply sorry to hear this.

Prayers going up

B


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your fishing pal. You guys took proper action, & did the best you could. He was my age, & it sinks in, that it could happen at any time. Prayers for his family.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that. Prayers for his family and friends. Least he was with good friends and doing what he loved to do.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Condolences and prayers for both you and his family.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry for a great loss, prayers for the family and your comfort.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

So sorry to hear of this loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Mark...Sorry to hear about your loss. I can't imagine that happening to me. Holler if you need anything. 

Late,
LA Cox (Tod Cox)


----------



## SCOTT SOKOLY (May 28, 2004)

*I am sorry.*

I am so very sorry for your loss. I may not know that many people on this this board, but I can truly say that the ones that I do know I consider to be true friends including you and your dearly departed friend and fishing partner.

I feel your loss and echo the sentiments of the others and agree that he went doing what he loved and I as a fisherman would want to go if God called me Home at a time that may seem inappropriate. But, God has his reasons and called a good man Home to a better place.

My sincerest condolences and may God bless his family and yours in this time of loss.

God Bless,

Scott


----------



## ntkeen (May 26, 2005)

Very sorry to hear this news. I worked with David a few years back and we would always trade our fishing stories. He will be deeply missed. My prayers go out to his family and friends.

TK


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your loss. God bless his family and friends in this extremely tough time.

Greg


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Sending out prayers, Mark. Let us know if there if anything we can do. You have a lot of fellow fishermen and fisherwomen out there willing to lend a hand in any way.


----------



## onthestringer (May 22, 2004)

Very sorry to hear about David. I lost a close friend while fishing about 9 yrs ago, it's tuff. Value the good times ya'll spent together! I also worked with David @ the Matagorda Lyondell Plant, he will be missed. Prayers sent to you, family, & friends. 

God Bless,

BTH Bruce


----------



## seamonster2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear the bad news but if I gotta go there would not be a better place than with my fishin buddies out fishin


----------



## snap (Jun 21, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, my prayers and thoughts to you and his family.


----------



## reddman61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear the loss of your freind. Prayers for you and his family.


----------



## fischerkyle3113 (Jan 29, 2007)

Prayers Sent!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

WOW, right here at Fathers Day, gonna be tough on the fam for a long time. Too young to go. I'm down with the "went doing what he loved best theory" BUT.........maybe at 75. Tough deal right here. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

My prayers to his family,


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

You never know when the calling for you will come. It appears the Lord allow one more fond memory for those left. Remember the good times! You did all that one can expect,,,,,,, prayers sent to all who knew him.



Victor


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers & Condolences to you & his Familly..
If the rest of us got 2 spend our Last day fishing with friends, Thats a sure way to know the Lord Loves ya.

Oxx..


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear this. I echo the guy who said it sounds as if you were good pilots in the situation - sometimes there's something you can do, sometimes not. I will keep you and the Moffet family in my prayers.

Was he related to the Moffetts who ran Intercoastal Marine in Freeport?


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Prayers Sent


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 23, 2006)

I am sorry for your and his family's loss.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

That's aweful. Prayers for the family, and you.


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

so sorry to hear about your loss.prayers sent.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Prayers up, God bless.


----------



## steve35 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Judaville (Feb 9, 2005)

*Prayers*

Mark and Kelly my prayer are for you and his family.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow, unbelievable story! Prayers sent and may God Bless his family and may they find some condolence in that the great man they loved did what he loved best till the last minute. It will be hard, but The Good Lord will get them through it. Once again my condolences.

Adolph Postel


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

So sad...Prayers sent


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

I am sorry.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Sorry*

You and his family have my deepest sympthys!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for your loss! thats Horrible. God Bless!


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Mark. Our prayers will be with you and the family.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Mark & Kelly,

David was a good guy. I am sure he will be missed. 

LW


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss, our prayers are going up for you and his family.


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

That's just horrific. We are very sorry for your loss as well as his family. I just hope you and your crew are in hailing distance if something like that would ever occur on our boat.

Remember the good times and look at the pics.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Sorry about your loss man. Many prayers are being sent up for your family and his.


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

At least he left doing what he loved. We are very sorry for your loss and for his family's terrible loss. Woody


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

sorry about your loss of a great friend and fishing partner.PRAYERS SENT!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Prayers sent to David's family, and I'm very sorry for the loss of your friend. You should be proud of the way you and your crew handled the situation. Under the stress of a situation like that, you guys did all that you can.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

so so sad god speed mr Moffet


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sad to hear, prayers sent


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

prayers sent, sorry for the loss, I cant imagine the situation.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

OMG........ Prayers going up for friends and family..... so sad....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If I had to go, I hope the good Lord loves me enough to make my final days on a fishing boat, behind a quail dog, in a duck blind, or in a deer stand. At least with my good friends. But, that is gut wrenching. I can't imagine my family having me torn away from them in the next couple of years. What a tragedy.

I will definitely a say a prayer for you and Kelly, and David's family and friends. 

Lord, I ask for comfort for every life touched by this intimely life taken from our world. I ask for this in your son Jesus name.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

sorry for the loss, it sounds like you guys did everything that you could. if I had to go out any way, it would be like that. unfortunately you guys had to go through that experience but at the very least he died knowing that he had friends that loved him enough that they would do everything they could to try and save him. I hope all of you that were with him and his family come through this alright....especially his little ones.


----------



## kingkatcher (Aug 31, 2004)

You have my deepest condolences as that must have been a tragic event to go through. My prayers will be with you and his other friends and family in this time of need.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear prayers for you and his family


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Prayers going up...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

All my thoughts and prayers go out for his family and loved ones.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Wow. Sorry to hear that. My thoughts go out to you and Kelly, and his family as well.


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

God love all of you. That is a terrible thing to endure and it will always be right there in the boat with you. One day you will look fondly on the very spot where the bean bag laid and realize your buddy had just caught some snapper with you before moving on. 

That said, this is a reminder to all who fish offshore to ask about medications and health issues our friends have before heading out. I always want to know for this very reason. It sounds like you guys were very close and he probably had no clue he was so ill, especially at 46. Fish the rig again soon and get him a nice king!


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

My prayers go out to the family and to you my friends. The loss is tragic. May God bess you.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

*Prayers for your freinds family*

I am very sorry for your loss. Our prayers are with his family and please let us know how we might help.


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

prayers sent. take care.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Im so sorry to hear about the loss of your friend.
Prayers sent for his family


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent to you and his Family.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Prayers sent for David's family, Your family and all y'all friends.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

WOW what a horrible loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very sorry to hear this Mark! 46 years old?


----------



## Jillcay (Aug 17, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that something like this would happen to you guys. God has a plan for everyone and you just never know when it is your time. Cherish your good memories. Praying for you and your family through this tough time. Jill and Dave


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

wow, thats tough, petitions made


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Mark, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. Sounds like yall did everything you could have, but sometimes, there isnt enough you can do. His family are in my prayers, Rick


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the prayers and comments. I dont think it really has set in yet that he is gone. Sitting here in the office looking at the pics of the trips we made offshore is pretty hard this morning. I would like to personally thank the crew of the boat named Hollywood. The crew on that boat never hesitated to jump out of thier boat and help us with David. My hats off to the crew of that boat. Again , thanks for the prayers and kind words in getting the family and us through this.


----------



## Texas Contender (Aug 17, 2005)

Mark, Kelly, I am very sorry to hear that happend. If there is anything I can do let me know. 

Brett


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. I will pray for you and David's family & friends. Y'all did a great job in trying to save him. Rest assured that God was ready for him and it was imminent!

Great job by the boat Hollywood to assist in a critical time.

T-BONE


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Prayers Sent. Really sorry for the loss of a good man. At least he left us doing something he loved....Paul


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I am really sorry to hear that, Mark. If there is anything I can do for his family, let me know.


----------



## Kruizer (Jun 12, 2005)

*Kruizer's Thoughts and Prayers*

Hey Mark,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Give me a holler if I can do anything for you guys. I miss old no-*** already.

Kruizer


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Thanks*

Like Mark said, thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers! This all happened so fast that it hadn't really sanken in yet....David was a great guy who would go offshore fishing in the drop of a hat! Of course he had to get all of his honey-do's done first around the house! But I do not know of a trip that he backed out on when Mark called, he was ready! 
I am glad that Mark, myself and our daughter Taylor got to spend one of his last nites together down in Sargent and at the Krusty Pelican. We enjoyed his company of him cracking up and just being David. David will be dearly missed by lots of people, he was a hard worker a wonderful friend, a great dad and a he11 of a fisherman. 
And like a lot of you have said that he went out doing what he truly loved and that is the truth. I know that God does everything for a reason and we can't question it, we just have to keep moving on and keep our loved ones that have passed on in our thoughts and prayers!

Thanks 
Kelly


----------



## 2KSOTY (Jun 6, 2005)

Prayers sent to all.


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

my condolences to you on the loss of your friend and fishing buddy.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

So sad to hear of a young mans passing, especially with kids still at home. Prayers for the family and friends.


----------



## goosespn (Jun 17, 2007)

*Helping hand*

Mark,

I have been reading the responses to your e-mail and I am overwhelmed by the love and support shown by your friends and the coastal community as a whole. My brother and I were the two guys off the Hollywood who came on board to help out. It is hard as I write this to imagine the pain of losing your friend. You were truly blessed to be able to spend his last moments doing the thing you both love so much. As I went to bed Saturday night I prayed for you and your friend. Please send my condolences to his wife and children, and I am sorry we could not do more.

"I would like to personally thank the crew of the boat named Hollywood. The crew on that boat never hesitated to jump out of thier boat and help us with David. My hats off to the crew of that boat."

Helping Hand


----------



## M_Undertaker (Feb 12, 2006)

our thoughts and prayers are sent,mark if you need anything let me know and i am here for you buddy


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

You sir are to be commended for your efforts. I hope the best for you in all your endeavors. It's good to know we are sharing the deep blue with people like yourselves. God Bless you, your friends and family. Welcome to the bluewater board, and hope to hear more from you in the future under better circumstances.

Sincerely,
Ray



goosespn said:


> Mark,
> 
> I have been reading the responses to your e-mail and I am overwhelmed by the love and support shown by your friends and the coastal community as a whole. My brother and I were the two guys off the Hollywood who came on board to help out. It is hard as I write this to imagine the pain of losing your friend. You were truly blessed to be able to spend his last moments doing the thing you both love so much. As I went to bed Saturday night I prayed for you and your friend. Please send my condolences to his wife and children, and I am sorry we could not do more.
> 
> ...


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Our prayers go out to family. May god bless you......


----------



## hardheadkiller (Nov 18, 2004)

*Prayers Sent...*

My prayers go out to you and his family. I commend the crew on the Holywood. It's a good feeling to know there's still people out there like you guys. God Bless....... -KRIS-


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

goosespn said:


> Mark,
> 
> My brother and I were the two guys off the Hollywood who came on board to help out. It is hard as I write this to imagine the pain of losing your friend. You were truly blessed to be able to spend his last moments doing the thing you both love so much. As I went to bed Saturday night I prayed for you and your friend. Please send my condolences to his wife and children, and I am sorry we could not do more.
> 
> Helping Hand


That pretty much says it all right there. Helping Hand, not sure who you are, know your boat name, so don't be offended if you start getting alot of Salutes out on the water... or people offering to help you when you need a hand... this will come around ten fold for you I am sure.

I hope if I am ever in that situation that there be someone near who helps out as much as you guys tried. Your welcome in this 2cool family anytime... but I think this would have to be the alltime mother of all 1st posts any 2cooler has ever made.

Prayers to his family and yours Mark for loosing such a close friend. Might want to look into one of them Eternal Reefs.

Please forgive me if you find this insensitve, it is only meant to chear you up a bit.


----------



## MARSHCAT (Jun 26, 2006)

*Good freind lost*

I would like my thought`s and prayer`s to go out to David`s family.I met David about 3 years ago through Mark,and Kelly.David was a great freind to me,and my wife.He will be truley missed by all that knew him and those who loved him. I am very glad i will have memory`s of David.So until we meet agian out on the big blue water GOD BLESS YOU "NOASS".We will meet again.

MARSHCAT
Chris+Renee Barrett


----------



## gmoney (Jul 26, 2004)

Prayers sent to the family.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Prayer's to David's family and also to his friends. The 2cool family never stops amazing me with the number of good people on this board. Godbless you all.
Yakfishin


----------



## team notorious (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear the horrible news. My prayers go out to you and David's family. Let me know if their will be a fund raiser, or if I can help in any way. This kind of news always breaks one heart.


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Thoughts, prayers to everyone touched by this tragic event.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

god bless him and his family.. i didnt know him personially but meet him one while he was up at work.. and from what all my friends that work with him tell me he was one hell of a guy and he will be missed


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

prayers out the family


----------



## Salt Lick (Jan 30, 2006)

Prayers for all of his family and friends.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss and his family's loss. Prayers to friends and loved ones...


----------



## passed out (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry for your loss and prayers for all.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

may god bless his family and all who know him


----------



## srudis (Jul 17, 2005)

Sorry for the loss of your good friend. 

Scott


----------



## RagMop (Oct 5, 2006)

My deepest sympathy to you and his family.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Mark & Kelly

I am so sorry to hear the sad news.

Our family is Praying for Davids family and yours.

If I can do anything let me know.

Kevin


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for helping a friend



goosespn said:


> Mark,
> 
> I have been reading the responses to your e-mail and I am overwhelmed by the love and support shown by your friends and the coastal community as a whole. My brother and I were the two guys off the Hollywood who came on board to help out. It is hard as I write this to imagine the pain of losing your friend. You were truly blessed to be able to spend his last moments doing the thing you both love so much. As I went to bed Saturday night I prayed for you and your friend. Please send my condolences to his wife and children, and I am sorry we could not do more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bout Time (Mar 16, 2007)

Prayer's and condolences from the Bout Time family. Send E-mail or post if we can do anything.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Mark, don't take this hard, you did the best you could and a toast to you, the crew of the other boat and the men on the A-19 rig. Knowing how to react makes you a hero. If I ever saw Heaven I would not want to come back. It could have been anyone of us and I can't say what I would have done. Like you said went out doing what he loved with his fishing buddy can't be anything wrong with that bro. I look forward to seeing you back at the Grandpaw or the ML Shrimp Boat. Hope you find understanding and comfort soon. Life is short wheather 16 years old or 70 years old and is measured by your time with friends doing what you love on Gods earth.

Fish ON! Mark


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the loss. Everybody will be in our prayers. Very sad news.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

sorry to hear that, prayers going up


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Mark, very sorry to hear this. I write this with tears in my eyes as David was a truly nice guy. Years back he gave me his card and told me I had a standing invite to his place in Sargent. I regret not ever taking him up on it. And I was basically a stranger to him. I know your heart is heavy. May God be with you and his family through this tough time. Sincerely, Pat Thomas


----------



## blondie2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Mark our prayers are with Davids family and also with you and Kelly . To second the above if iI had to pick a way to go it would be with family friends and doing something you loved!


----------



## fishin85ag (Mar 14, 2006)

What can a person say other than letting you know I will be praying for the family and friends.


----------

